# Storing your chainsaw...Lay it on the side or the bottom...



## Redbug (Jun 29, 2013)

One of the places that works on chainsaws near me usually sets them on their sides. With the bar facing down and the gas/oil caps facing up. That makes sense...since the gas and oil caps will not leak because they are up. 

Would placing a saw in that position cause any problems...such as more leakage from the oiler or any other problems? It seems like a good way to store my four chainsaws like that in my workshop on the bench. Opinions?


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jun 29, 2013)

Let me guess, they are all Husky's right?

(why fight gravity)


----------



## lambs (Jun 29, 2013)

I store my saws sitting upright as intended, but I'd also say if the unit is not leaking oil from the oiler sitting on the side, it shouldn't hurt anything. Some saws leak a little all the time anyway. 

But if you're concerned about a fuel or oil leak from the cap side, replace the gaskets on the caps and you should be good to go.


----------



## Redbug (Jun 29, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Let me guess, they are all Husky's right?
> 
> (why fight gravity)



Hi Mike...No, at the shop they are different brands. Mine are all Stihl's.

Lambs...I think I may try them on the sides, then. They don't leak at the caps. Seems prudent anyways...


----------



## sarge3604 (Jun 29, 2013)

lambs said:


> I store my saws sitting upright as intended, but I'd also say if the unit is not leaking oil from the oiler sitting on the side, it shouldn't hurt anything. *Some saws leak a little all the time anyway*.
> 
> But if you're concerned about a fuel or oil leak from the cap side, replace the gaskets on the caps and you should be good to go.



Like my 272xp


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jun 29, 2013)

sarge3604 said:


> Like my 272xp



Have you tried the new style cap with the compression seal instead of the 0-ring style?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 29, 2013)

Toss em in the pile with the rest of the saws... Stihls never leak...


----------



## jus2fat (Jun 29, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Let me guess, they are all Husky's right?
> 
> (why fight gravity)


Nope...two of my Stihls leak bar oil..I have posted many times to threads of folks seeking relief from this problem

I always just advise a...FREE...cure that they just tilt the saw at about 45° angle to the flywheel side..works for me..!!

J2F


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 30, 2013)

Most of my saws are in cases. Those are stored upright of course. The ones that aren't in cases are usually stored upright unless they fit better on their side on the shelves. Don't think it makes any difference at all to the saw. Some saws can seep fuel through the vents if stored in certain positions. Know your saw and treat it accordingly.

This won't keep me awake at night.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 30, 2013)

Whichever way it hits the deck when it's dropped...


----------



## Redoakranch (Jun 30, 2013)

Upright for all. On the side tends to leak gas if they're full all the time. The old oil leakers go back dry and my Dads go to MS260 stays upright on top of a 5 gallon bucket. My saws tend to only leak with big temp swings, like when they go into the back of my truck on a 100 degree day, that drains them every time!


----------



## Toyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

I have an old cookie sheet that I used to put my leaker in. Worked good for me.


----------



## Samwithsaws (Dec 13, 2022)

I prefer to store the saw assembled. Before that, according to the rules, I disassemble it, clean it. I apply protective oil to spray the chain and bar. And I clean the air filter all the time using this technology https://sawcentre.org/how-to-store-chainsaw/


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 13, 2022)

Grave digging!


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 13, 2022)

Redbug said:


> One of the places that works on chainsaws near me usually sets them on their sides. With the bar facing down and the gas/oil caps facing up. That makes sense...since the gas and oil caps will not leak because they are up.
> 
> Would placing a saw in that position cause any problems...such as more leakage from the oiler or any other problems? It seems like a good way to store my four chainsaws like that in my workshop on the bench. Opinions?


The Makita 6100 has one room all for itself  
And is sitting on it's bottom as if ready to cut. No worries for leaking. Haven't seen any leak so far from anywhere. Just from the bar when not in use but not for long or a lot of oil. Just what's left on it! 
Now that I haven't used it in some time it sits without bar oil or gasoline in the tank and the caps are loose.Engine has been run until it stoped by itself,as it says in the manual! 
It should be placed on its bottom as if ready to cut,even if for a day or two. Gas or bar oil shouldn't leak at all! 
More important is the chain to be sharpened well AFTER you're done cutting wood,so you don't waste time next time you use it! I usually leave it with a full gas tank and bar oil if I'm using it next day too. All sharpened ,oiled and ready to use! Makes my life easier!


----------



## OFFSHORE64 (Dec 13, 2022)

Long term, recover the oil. A little dripping down the bar during storage is a good thing. See avatar. The wife asked if she should soak her saw chain in oil or not. I recommended her soak it in cider. But that's just me.


----------



## OFFSHORE64 (Dec 13, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> The Makita 6100 has one room all for itself


_I may retire my 6100 before it gets too dirty. Deserves a room to itself and a moody spotlight. My forestry days (long, grueling) are never so tough I don't love the sound of the Dolmar starting up. The only one of my saws that doesn't leak, but I'd love it just the same if it did. _


----------



## sean donato (Dec 13, 2022)

ElevatorGuy said:


> Grave digging!


Some never look at the date before replying to a thread from 2013.....


----------



## Dennisthemenace (Dec 14, 2022)

I like the gravedigging, these "my saw leaks oil" threads make me laugh


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 14, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Some never look at the date before replying to a thread from 2013.....


In his defense, it shows similar threads at the bottom of my page. I’ve almost answered several old threads and probably have.


----------

